

Ask HN: How can I Improve My YCombinator Info Site? - citizenkeys

YCombinator Universe aims to be the largest unofficial site of information and links about YCombinator and YC-funded start-ups.  It's at http://ycuniverse.com/<p>How can I improve the site?  What would you like to see on there?
======
perucoder
You'd have to change the name, but this would be more useful if it included
other incubators and startups outside of ycombinator.

~~~
citizenkeys
That idea seemed overly broad. Plus, YCombinator is unique among incubators in
that it only focuses on seed money investments and a bootcamp for founders.

Thanks for the feedback, though.

